# Maytag range enamel problems??



## ctnative (Nov 29, 2007)

I purchased new Maytag appliances earlier summer and my electric range is flaking (suspect heat damage) around the cook surface. The damage is large (size of nickel) and the perimeter enamel and sealant is showing signs of damage.

Before I contact Maytag's warranty department has anyone else had a similar problem?

Jon


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

They should replace the top.


----------



## wondering (Jun 3, 2008)

*Poor enamel quality ??*

My wife just purchased a new Maytag range, and the first time a pie ran over and dripped on the bottom of the oven it took the enamel off !!
Chap at Maytag says it's due to high sugar content in the pie!:no:
I say it's due to crappy quality -- I never saw enamel lift off anything my mother or grandmother had unless it was dropped and bent, no matter what they cooked in it.
Fortunately Maytag has agreed to replace the oven bottom "under warranty".
Also, she soaked the racks overnight -- and they are showing rust where the rods join !!
As she said, the racks in her old stove (20 years old) didn't look this bad when she got rid of it !!
We are NOT impressed with Maytag quality. :furious:
Too bad ... they USED to make really good stuff.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

they better replace it


----------

